# grommets on her rear(fender)



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 18, 2008)

Some people may think that we should ghost ride old womens bikes off cliffs.  I still disagree, probably because I have a woman. So I'll keep buying chick bikes from the 30's and 40's which brings me to my latest purchase.  I got the wife a Monark four bar.  I have no idea how the skirt minder netting or string should be done.  If any body knows if I should use a paticular material hemp or jute or something, and maybe pics or anything would be appreciated.


----------



## AntonyR (Sep 23, 2008)

That Monark is the first girls bike you've posted that I agree to keeping..- although I don't know what you're getting at with the 'because I have a woman' remark. If that's a thinly veiled attempt at an insult or insinuation, this may be that last help you'll be getting from me...

The rear skirt guard is woven from a sprung loop on the bottom, either anchored through a pin sized hole in the rear dropouts, fender braces, or around the axle- held by the axle nut(which I've seen, but I don't think it was original) up through the holes in the fender, almost like a baseball stitch. The closest thing that I've seen to original is butcher's twine. It's bright white, which will stick out like a sore thumb, so since it's cotton, just get come tan Rit dye from the druggist and soak the twine just long enough to stain it. If you dont have the spring anchors for the bottom, I've got a pair left over from a prewar Monark girl's bike before I ghost rode it... $10 shipped.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 23, 2008)

*I think everyone is awesome*

Antony--sorry if you took offense i was joshing.  The info is appreciated and I didn't intend to insult you.  I'll probably take the retainer things, let me talk to the wife and I'll PM ya, thanks for the offer!


----------



## AntonyR (Sep 23, 2008)

just for the record, I too have a woman, but she works for the FBI and prefers a boy's bike. Go figure.


----------



## Jaydub (Nov 29, 2008)

[/IMG

How could you not like the lines on this bike...This is what Sexy is..!


----------



## partsguy (Apr 11, 2009)

Jaydub said:


> [/IMG
> 
> How could you not like the lines on this bike...This is what Sexy is..!





:eek: HEY WHOA!!! BACK THE HORMONE TRUCK UP! We all love Classic Bikes, but not like that. lmao, I'm just doing what I do best, and thats be a pest.


----------

